

Programming Fonts - robbieferrero
https://github.com/robbieferrero/programming-fonts

======
thristian
It would be helpful if you included licensing information for each one, or
even just split the list into 'freely usable for coding' versus fonts you have
to buy a license to use for coding at work, or at all.

Another useful division would be 'scalable' versus 'bitmap only'.

------
danieltillett
Great list but some screenshots would be nice.

Robbie what is your favourite and why?

------
rayshan
This isn't very helpful at a glance w/o sample screenshots.

